
9 tricks to appear smart in brainstorming meetings - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/30/9-tricks-to-appear-smart-in-brainstorming-meetings/
======
nickthemagicman
Wait for someone to make an observation...then qualify that observation.

Colleague: "Were going to need more routes"

You:

"But how many more routes will we need?"

"But what kind of routes will we need"

"Should they be bigger or smaller routes?"

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

